# GoPitbull Arcade Thread



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

As you may have noticed, I have added an arcade where you can play games and compete against others on the forums. You can get to it by clicking 'Arcade' in the navigation bar at the top of the page.

GoPitbull Arcade - Compete against other forum members!

More games will be added, so keep an eye on it. If you get the top score in any arcade game, it will be put to the left of your posts for everyone to see.

*This thread is to discuss the arcade, brag about your scores, post game strategy, etc.*

If you are a game developer, and you'd like to make a game for GoPitbull or have your game posted here, that would be awesome. PM me a link to the swf file and I'll see if I can't get it working with the forums. The game has to have a score incorporated into it somehow.

--New Games Added--
11-30-08 - 7up Pinball
12-1-08 - Sim Lemonade Millionare
12-1-08 - Air Balls
12-1-08 - Alpha Bravo Charlie
12-1-08 - Amoeba
12-1-08 - Backyards Buzzing


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

New game added: Sim Lemonade Millionare


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Added new game: Air Balls


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Added new game: Alpha Bravo Charlie


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

GoPitbull said:


> New game added: Sim Lemonade Millionare


Greatest game ever. These suckers are buying glasses from me at $5 a pop. Up to almost 500 glasses a day.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

haha I know, I love selling lemonade for exorbiant prices hell yeah


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Added new game: Amoeba.... maybe I should stop... lol


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

GoPitbull said:


> Added new game: Amoeba.... maybe I should stop... lol


lol Keep em coming. I enjoy them. Gives me something to do since my gaming computer is down and I am stuck on this horrid Sony Vaio.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Added new game: Backyards Buzzing - A tower/castle defense type game


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'd like to know how the heck Coletrain got 30650 on space invaders. Back in the day nobody could touch me..lol Keyboard is a bit different thought..


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

That air balls game is a b**** man i cant get past like 192


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

lol just got 630 on my 3rd air balls attempt... dunno how that happened :-/ lol


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> I'd like to know how the heck Coletrain got 30650 on space invaders. Back in the day nobody could touch me..lol Keyboard is a bit different thought..


Lots of Atari 2600 growing up I guess. I probably couldn't do it again.



maggiesmommie said:


> That air balls game is a b**** man i cant get past like 192


left click makes the dude squat and pop it up higher. The golf ball is a pain in the you know what though as is the basketball.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Any hunting game's ?


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Added *Blobber - Food Chain*



Marty said:


> Any hunting game's ?


I'll try to find some for ya


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks man


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Marty said:


> Any hunting game's ?


Here ya go, this is th eonly one I was able to find so far:
http://www.gopitbull.com/arcade.php?do=play&gameid=113


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Man i sure cant make a dime when i sell lemonade am i supposed to? great games by the way thanks GP.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Man i sure cant make a dime when i sell lemonade am i supposed to? great games by the way thanks GP.


Try upping the price of the lemonade by 10 cents every day. If you get all complaints and no sales, bump it back down 10 cents.

Also, I think you rpopularity or whatever decides how much you can charge. WHen you're in the high 90s, you can charge $5


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> I'd like to know how the heck Coletrain got 30650 on space invaders. Back in the day nobody could touch me..lol Keyboard is a bit different thought..


Set a new high score for you. :roll: Started to get bored about 60k in and could have gone higher but I lost track of time and had to get the kid from school.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm not even going to try and compete with that..


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

coletrain and gopit cheat! lol jk


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

blurzredg4 said:


> coletrain and gopit cheat! lol jk


lol not me ive only got like 1 high score  coletrain on the other hand.....  lol


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I know... how the heck did he beat my score on snake! lol!


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

lol how the heck are yall scoring so high, is there some cheat codes we dont know about lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I've found out I'm no good at playing game's


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

blurzredg4 said:


> lol how the heck are yall scoring so high, is there some cheat codes we dont know about lol


.... says the person with a gold trophy next to their name... mmhmm... cheater! hahaha


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Marty said:


> Well I've found out I'm no good at playing game's


It's not that, it's just that coletrain is excessively good.... hahaha

Tell me what kind of games you're good at and I'll see if I can't find one for you  lol


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I can do slot machines, everyone sucks at slots equally lol


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I just installed an AWESOME new arcade that is 100x better than the old one. All scores have been retained. Check it out!


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I just started a 7up pinball tournament, go join it 

We need 7 more people for it to start!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Am I trippin, or his the Chopper game a hella lot faster than it was?

EDIT: Guess Im trippin, seems to have slowed down. Maybe I didnt get enough sleep.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

GoPitbull said:


> I just started a 7up pinball tournament, go join it
> 
> We need 7 more people for it to start!


Im no good at pinball, but I'll join.


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

join the pinball tournament people!! im done with class today and bored! lol


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

what happend to our gold throphys.... i was proud lol


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

blurzredg4 said:


> what happend to our gold throphys.... i was proud lol


It still says your a Champ under your avitar


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

lovethypitbull said:


> I know... how the heck did he beat my score on snake! lol!


I musta played for an hour straight before I beat that score. Was lucky as heck to get it and could never do it again.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

GoPitbull said:


> I just started a 7up pinball tournament, go join it
> 
> We need 7 more people for it to start!


Just joined. All we need is 4 more people.

Oh and I like the new arcade page. Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

yes i agree props on the new page


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Uhh.....I got the top score on Amoeba and it listed the same score at the same time for the top 3 spots.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Coletrain said:


> Uhh.....I got the top score on Amoeba and it listed the same score at the same time for the top 3 spots.


I've been having this problem too :-/ Gonna have to look into it


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

GoPitbull said:


> I've been having this problem too :-/ Gonna have to look into it


Maybe it is the cheat codes we use lol because it did it again.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'll be back. Mark my words.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> I'll be back. Mark my words.


Quit playing Ameoba. You are getting too close!


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Ok as far as th eproblem where a score is being recorded 3, 4, 156, whatever # of times... I think it is because I set an option for the arcade to record only your top score from now on, so it changed all of your old scores to your new top score. If there were no scores for the game by you previously, it should have just put one score entry.

If this is what the problem is, I can remedy this by clearing all arcade scores, but you will have to re-play the games you have a top score on. Would y'all be OK with this?


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

blurzredg4 said:


> what happend to our gold throphys.... i was proud lol


Yeah that has been replaced by the "_____ Champion" title. I may be able to bring the trophies back though, it would take a bit of custom coding, but I will look into it and see if it would be possible.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Lovethypitbull check out page 12 of the high scores on snake. 3 times I got that score now but can't beat it. I concede the trophy to you :clap: Gonna go steal GoPitbull's high score instead lol.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Need to find more mindless games like Ameoba. I like that game a lot even though it took me about 60 games to beat bahamutt99's high score. IMO the best one in the arcade.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Coletrain said:


> Need to find more mindless games like Ameoba. I like that game a lot even though it took me about 60 games to beat bahamutt99's high score. IMO the best one in the arcade.


I seem to remember there being a lot of games like that actually... so you're in luck.

Tell ya what, if any of y'all want to go to www.ibpdownloads.com, then click arcade, find some games you like and post them here and I'll try to add them.

*ALSO* lil bit pit karma beat my airballs score --- what the hell!!! lol


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

PS we still need 3 more people for the tournament!!!
Go Pitbull .com - Pitbull Forums - Powered by vBulletin - Sign up here

If it's not filled up soon, I'll remake it I guess (with less slots)


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

By the way... *You guys can make any tournaments you want*, so feel free to start some up. I'd suggest you do 4 slots at the most though (for now), because it's taking too long to fill up with 8.


----------

